# Fat Tailed Dunnarts



## Reptiles101 (May 19, 2017)

I'm really interested in keeping fat tailed dunnarts, I have already put a deposit on an enclosure so it's not all talk haha. I've googled care sheets but can't find any solid Australian sites. Does anyone one here keep them?

The enclosure is an Exo Terra Terrarium which measures 900mm x 450mm x 450mm

I've red they can be kept on sand, kritters crumble or bark etc but what is the best substrate for them?

Haven't really been able to find anything about their diet, I've found that they eat insects like crickets, woodies and mealworms but do they eat anything else as I'm sure they're carnivorous?

I know they're not reptiles but do they require any sort of heating and/or lighting?


----------



## kittycat17 (May 19, 2017)

They are insectivorous but I believe the ones at wildlife Sydney where also fed on cat food and meat? 
A old friend of mine did a husbandry manual on the fat tailed Dunnart which I was sure was published... wouldn't no where though

I believe they need some sort of heating... but couldn't tell you specifics 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kittycat17 (May 19, 2017)

A quick google 
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reptiles101 (May 19, 2017)

Thanks kittycat17! Do they require heating or lighting? Or is that up to the keeper? That's the bit I'm confused with and the substrate, which I'm thinking sand or kritters crumble is the way to go


----------



## kittycat17 (May 19, 2017)

Reptiles101 said:


> Thanks kittycat17! Do they require heating or lighting? Or is that up to the keeper? That's the bit I'm confused with and the substrate, which I'm thinking sand or kritters crumble is the way to go



I'm pretty sure they where kept on sand at wildlife Sydney but had heaps of options to climb and native grasses etc to make nests in? 
Maybe contact them or find a breeder?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## danyjv (May 19, 2017)

Wow they don't live very long do they 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reptiles101 (May 19, 2017)

danyjv said:


> Wow they don't live very long do they



Yeah I red that on a few sites, but I think if it's spot on care and their well looked after I guess they will live longer


----------



## Reptiles101 (May 19, 2017)

kittycat17 said:


> I'm pretty sure they where kept on sand at wildlife Sydney but had heaps of options to climb and native grasses etc to make nests in?
> Maybe contact them or find a breeder?



Yeah that sounds good I guess! Been looking around but can't find many breeders here in Victoria, but I do know Amazing Amazon get them in every now and then so I'll give them a buzz tomorrow and see what they say


----------



## Reptiles101 (May 20, 2017)

Gave Amazing Amazon a call today but they don't have any at the moment but got all the information i need on them and I really want to keep em, but does anyone on here know a breeder/seller in Melbourne?


----------



## vampstorso (May 20, 2017)

May be worth joining the marsupial society for what I believe was $10 a year for access to the zoos surplus list they publish.
I'm pretty such it's the Victorian marsupial society that does it. It's on their website if so, would link, but lazy and on my phone currently.


I saw some on Gumtree within the last month


Weird though, marsupial keeping seems to have rapidly declined over the last few years. Used to be super easy to find captive bred wallabies, roos, various possum species, more unusual smaller Marsupials etc without even trying. How unfortunate.


----------



## pinefamily (May 21, 2017)

It's hard to keep wallabies, possums, etc. on the postage stamp sized blocks a lot of people are living in these days.


----------

